# NAP Bloodrunner Broadheads



## Kitz

I've always been a fan of fixed, 3 blade heads, but I've recently been debating on getting mechanical heads for this year. After much searching, I decided to buy NAP's Bloodrunner heads (3 blade). They seem to be the best of both worlds. I don't have to give up the powerful impact of the fixed blade heads, but I get a bigger cutting diamter...or so thats my thinking.

Anyone have any success stories to share, or bad stories I need to be aware of with these heads? Thanks, as always.


----------



## bikingdan

I used NAP 2blade bloodrunner broadheads last year , I shot a 8 point at 30 yards quartering away looked like a pretty good hit but I stil lgave him a hour before getting out of my stand. I found a meager blood trail and followed it for appoximately 300 yds before finding my deer. I found the deer -had a sufficient blood trail but not a tremendous one.My shot angled forward from about the last rib on entry side to the opposite shoulder with no exit. All in all I need to make another kill with them to recommend or not but a recovery goes a long way.This was a big bodied deer field dressing 180 lbs certified scales and the broadhead was in great shape upon recovery.


----------



## Kitz

Just wanted to follow up on this. So I used the Bloodrunners this season. As a result, I just wrote this review on Cabelas website:

I started shooting my field tips about 4 months prior to the 2011 whitetail season, and was dialed in out to 50 yards. I was easily hitting tennis ball sized groupings from 30 yards, and even tighter groups from 20 and in. I say all that to say I was shooting well on the practice range. I've always used fixed blades prior to this year, but decided to try the bloodrunners hoping they would be the best of both worlds (mechanical and fixed blade). Boy was I wrong! I missed my first 4 shots on deer in 2011, all from 25 yards or closer, and made a good hit on my 5th opportunity. I never found that deer, as the blood trail was nearly non-existent. I'll never use these again, and I'll stick to fixed blades from here on out. I don't recommend these heads, and frankly, think their use is unethical. We (hunters, especially archery hunters in my opinion) pride ourselves on making good, clean shots on animals. This head doesn't promote accuracy or recovery. What a shame.

I think that spells out my opinion on them pretty clearly.


----------



## duckp

So,are you saying you started hunting with broadheads you had never shot before?


----------



## Kitz

Ahhh, I see how it reads that way. No, I shot them on the range too.


----------



## duckp

And they shot great on the range but you missed 4 critters under 25 yds?So you missed 4 chip shots,made a 'hit',had a 'poor' bloodtrail and now it's 'unethical' to use these?
Based on what?


----------



## Kitz

Good question.

The four misses are on me. I don't say that in my initial posts, or even hint at it...but I should have.

I based my post on the poor blood trail, and my high expecatation of the heads. I've never made a shoulder shot like that with a fixed blade, and seen such a poor trail. I was completely disppointed with their perfomance.

Perhaps I didn't give them a fair shake. Perhaps I didn't shoot them enough at the range, which resulted in my misses. Maybe I just got too excited....which I still tend to do. But when I make a good shot with a head I expect will produce a great trail, and not only don't see a blood trail, but don't recover the animal either, I tend to have an opinion. As you point out, maybe unethical was a little strong. How about I just leave it at "not recommended."


----------



## duckp

Sure fine with me.I don't use them either but know a very good hunter that does and likes them.I just felt it was unfair to a very good company that has an extensive line of good products.Good hunting.


----------

